
Show HN: Kiven Aa – Talk Freely and Anonymously - rajat1saxena
After talking on several online anonymous chatting apps, I always felt like this area is totally lacking in good quality apps. So, I am trying to build a new slick platform &quot;Kiven Aa&quot; (<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kivenaa.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;kivenaa.com</a>), for anonymous chatting lovers. I would really appreciate, if you can try it out and provide me with your feedback. Every sort of feedback, both positive and negative are welcome. Thanks
======
Phithagoras
It might be good if you had a sound notification or an icon that would appear
in the tab when a new message arrives. (with the option to turn it off) That
would make it easier to check something in another window without getting
really distracted and missing that you have a message.

I like the UI.

